# World of Tanks 360



## HankDank (Jul 22, 2013)

Anyone else here playing the beta ?


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 22, 2013)

I tried to d load it but it kept messin up! 

Gonna try again though it looks interesting.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jul 23, 2013)

It just sent me an email about how a may be picked for the beta?


----------



## Rockbud74 (Aug 18, 2013)

Downloaded, have yet to try...


----------

